# Thoughts on donation boxes? Tacky?



## cbmar

What do you guys think of putting up donation boxes outside of my yard haunt? (Particularly since the money will be going to be rather than a charity.)

Here's the backstory...
Hiring a crane to hoist my giant witch up onto the roof has become so expensive that I don't think I'm likely to do it next year. Some of my neighbors suggested a donation box to help fund the "witch wenching". I'm not sure how I feel about that. Is it tacky?


----------



## slimy

I know a lot of members on here use donation boxes. We all know how expensive halloween is. I have never used a box, nor do I plan to. I am curious to see if those that have, made enough money to be worth the trouble. I'm not really sure how many people honestly go trick or treating with money to donate. I'm sure those with boxes hear things like,"damn I would like to but the money is in the car" and " I didn't bring my wallet, but you did great" or the best one, " hope those who can will support you" and then not leave anything. 

Again I don't use a box for the haunt, but I work for a non profit, and these excuses I hear almost daily. 

Lets hear from those who put boxes out . I probably still won't use one, but I am interested in seeing how this goes.


----------



## BooGirl666

I am planning on putting a donations box out this year. This is our second year and my neighbors were shocked we pulled off a haunted house the first year. This year I spread the word as much as I could that we were taking donations to help support the haunt. We'll see if it's worth it or not.


----------



## Vlad

Personally, I've never liked the idea of them, but can understand how some people might need to. I do it as my gift to the community, and for the kids. Most of what we spend goes into reusable material anyway, so it's just a long term investment. On another forum last year, a lawyer spoke up saying that having a donation box could be construed as an "implied" admission, and might void homeowners insurance should anything go wrong.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR

tacky....
We are voting right?


----------



## NickG

I like the idea of food donation boxes instead... I do agree that haunts are expensive and it'd be nice for a little support, but I also agree that a haunt is a gift to the community (and for your own entertainment) unless it is an admission based commercial type haunt.


----------



## edwood saucer

Definitely for charity.

If somebody had a non commercial haunt and asked for money I'd give them "the look."

But everyone is different - so who knows. Tacky - sorta. Sorry.


----------



## Hellrazor

im in for the community thing too.. otherwise .. tacky


----------



## Sinister

There's an old saying that goes "Don't live beyond your means." I think that applies quite eloquently here. If you don't have the money to put on a Spielberg-esque type haunt, then don't do it and go a route you can work comfortably with. If I saw some set up like this, I would not be visiting that place again the following year and would tell the folks I knew to also keep away from it. It shouldn't be up to your neighbors or anyone else to support your "habit." If you can't financially pull it off, change direction and do something else like I said or don't do anything. It's just that simple.


----------



## cbmar

Yeah, that's sorta what I thought.
It just doesn't feel right.
No donation box for me!


----------



## gmacted

Here's another option as opposed to a donation box. If you have a web site for your haunt, you could display the URL (via a sign) during your haunt and have a link on your web site for donations.

I don't personally ask for donations and I think it would be tacky to ask for donations the night(s) of the haunt. I personally do what I do because the kids (and some of the adults) get a big kick out of it.


----------



## kevin242

I have 2 $ donations boxes and one food donations box. I give all of the cash to my charity even though it _could_ be used to help cover the enormous costs of candy, props and electricity. It just wouldn't feel right to pocket the cash.
Tacky if not for charity.
A good haunt is its own reward.


----------



## ShadyHallows

I am having a donations box at the hot chocolate table. Our haunt is open 2 nights and we don't ask people to donate we just say they are appreciated and accepted.


----------



## edwood saucer

Shadyhallows - your 14 and don't work for a living. I think that is fair game for donations. Especially if they honestly go back into next years haunt.

I agree with that as an instance. I think the tacky comes in (and no offense to anybody) for the adults who want $$ to buy more stuff.

rock on shadyhallows.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror

I'm glad to read this thread. We've never done it but just tonight I thought, well, maybe we should. Some haunters do. And sometimes our patrons offer it unsolicited...however, this has steeled my resolve to stay pure. Plus taking any money just gives people a right to complain! The moral high ground is a much more satisfying place to be.


----------



## ShadyHallows

Thanks edwood! I can't wait to get the pics of the trail up.


----------



## ShadyHallows

I got over 100 dollars in donations and I didn't even have a donations sign! Most people asked how much it cost to go through the trail and when we said free they were impressed!


----------



## edwood saucer

Shady - again - great job. Even on the donations. Now just make sure you turn that back around into props and supplys for next year.

One thing you might think about is putting in a cd at the bank. Let it gain a little interest - you've got time to deposit whatever is left over from the day after sales.

Sounds like folks had fun. That's the true reward.


----------



## mnstrmum

Every year we toy with the idea of a donation box....My husband is all for it...but it makes me feel uncomfortable. I think that the reward is in the words of praise from the parents...or from some little kid who says that "my house is the coolest". Don't get me wrong....$ to help defray the costs...would be a welcomed thing.....more volunteers to help set up and then clean up would be even better. Who know's maybe I'll change my mind next year, anyhow that's my 2 cents for whatever it is worth.


----------



## edwood saucer

mnstrmum - 

My wife and I were discussing Shady at breakfast today... I explained the thread and my thoughts.

While I don't want to come across as an a** - I think you are right in your feeling. Of course - like Shady - there are exceptions to every rule.

Many of us are just here doing it because we love hearing the comments. We make decent livings and support what we make.

There was a thread - or maybe it's earlier in this thread - a comment made about not overspending your means. I think it applies perfectly for adults - but when your a kid and your means are either zero or your parents but they are not involved - then I could justify the donation.

I want to grow bigger - but will wait to do so before I even ask for food donations for the local pantry.

OR if you want to do a donation box - donate the proceeds to charity...

Say I buy a Mercedes as opposed to the Chrysler van I drive. Just because I want a Mercedes (nicer toys) - does that mean it's okay to put a can in my driveway asking for donations with my car payments?

That's over the top - but the essential message is still there. Remember - opinions are what make the world go around. What maybe right for me - might not be for you. And vice versa. You get 100 folks in a room - you certainly won't get the same opinion from every one!

Your two cents are very valid.


----------



## dynoflyer

I like the idea of food donations for charity or school supply donations for the local elementary schools.


----------



## krough

I like the food donation idea for the needy as well. But whats the best way to get the word out? We sent word out to my sons PTA but those people apparently dont read email, as in not a single PTA parent brought anything (I dont think). I think we ended up with about 2 grocery bags full of food. Not bad but I want more!
I want to end up with food donations that rival the volume of that of Kevin242's

I had adults that I dont even know open their wallets and offer to give me money to offset my costs of the display which I politely refused. 
I did make some good contacts in that a guy that lives a block away does lighting for film and he will start bringing me used gels for halloween which will save me a cost


I did finally realize that Halloween is a great way to meet your neighbors, more so than any other holiday on the calendar. I met people from miles around who had been watching me set up for the past several day/weeks off and on. I fear next year and the crowd that potentially will congregate at my place LOL


----------



## ShadyHallows

Dont worry I'm gona go spend most of it on halloween stuff right now and I have an envolope in a drawer that we keep it in.


----------



## oct31man

I never have put out a donation box. This year had the haunt on the community property and they charged $2 and it all went to charity.
However, a friend of mine has put on a rather large and successful haunt for a few years now and uses a donation box and does pretty well. People come back every year, I always thought it was tacky that he kept the money for himself. I would have given it to a charity. Like others here, I haunt as a gift to the kids! But, that's a personal choice I guess.


----------



## Nightshade

Compliments from the folks that come by my yard haunt is enough for me. This is my self inflicted addiction and I wouldn't ask anyone to pay for any part of it. But, in the future I wouldn't be apposed to doing food collections for the local charity food bank. That would be cool.


----------



## Lilly

We don't have a haunt but just a huge party and for the last few yrs people ask me if i have a donation box, also my husband keeps saying we should put one up. He is saying this i'm guessing just for the food and drink portion.

I think next yr maybe i will try it. I will not say anything but keep it in sight in the food area, and if they choose to add anything to it so be it, if not that's okay too.
I think I will make it a donation/suggestion box...after all ideas are ideas


----------



## BadOleRoss

Next year we are planning on taking up donations for the local animal shelter (doog food,cat food, toys, etc) Animal shelter are something that tend to be overlooked when it comes to funding.


----------



## NickG

just wanted to add that there is a house in the next town over that has a -massive- christmas lights display... they have a lawn tractor trailer out by the street with a nice sign inviting folks to donate food for the local food bank, which I think is a great idea.


----------



## Lilly

We also have a house not too far from here that has a huge xmas display they also take donations for the area pet shelters, from what i've read they do a huge amount of donating .


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

BadOleRoss said:


> Next year we are planning on taking up donations for the local animal shelter (doog food,cat food, toys, etc) Animal shelter are something that tend to be overlooked when it comes to funding.


We talked about the Humane Society this yr, they were in need of cat litter the most.
If you do this right, you'll get free radio play along with news articles and such.
Be prepared the additional patrons, thru put could be a problem along with traffic.
If you want further details, my phone line is always open 517-529-9521.


----------



## ghostie

Maybe you could get the crane company to donate the crane for the witch by telling them its (the haunt) for charity (food shelf) and give them credit in a flyer or something. Sort of like free advertising...?


----------



## Big Howlin

Personally I say Tacky. Reason: Halloween is for fun not making money. Building props and set to entertain people is something you should do knowing it costs money and thats why I save my money to do so. Asking for money in return in my opinion is tacky. Thats my vote. Unless it all goes to a charity, like sick children.


----------



## mnstrmum

I agree that donation boxes are tacky....halloween is all about fun and when everyone has a good time that in and of itself is its own reward. If you don't have alot of extra dough....just mix up or alter what you already have..and maybe the following year you'll have more $ to do new things. We just ask our friends and family to lend a hand in setting up...etc.


----------



## ghostie

Maybe you can find a better place for the witch that doesn't need a crane...? She'd be awesome anywhere!


----------



## Spartan005

Last time I checked halloween is about having fun... Not asking for "donations" to go into the <insert name here>'s wallet fund. I didn't ask for donations... I asked for $3.00 which all went into charity. If a 16 year old kid with a summer job can cough up enough money to make a haunted house then I think any of us can.


----------



## BudMan

I am not even close to the point where I could even think about donations. But I guess that I will add my 2 cents from the other end. For the past 2 years I have brought my family and friends to see 2 haunt displays in my area, not walk thru's, just displays, but nicely done and pretty big. One of them has a box out w/ no mention of charities, so I assume it is going to him.
OK, here's my opinion 
If I take out my family to say, play miniature golf, it's going to cost me $15 minimum. I took about 10 people total to see these displays and spent about 1/2 hour at each. I don't mind throwing $5 into a box, that was a cheap, enjoyable nite for me and mine. At the other house, I asked if he took donations and was politely refused.
As long as it is left as an option, I see nothing wrong with it and I don't think that anybody is going to get rich from this. I just think about the one time that the Local Hitler Youth come by and rob or destroy what so much work has gone into.
Yes, this is for our enjoyment and the enjoyment of others, but how much will the public or I enjoy the $500(minimum) surveillance system that from past experiences I feel needs to be installed.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Spartan005 said:


> Last time I checked halloween is about having fun... Not asking for "donations" to go into the <insert name here>'s wallet fund. I didn't ask for donations... I asked for $3.00 which all went into charity. If a 16 year old kid with a summer job can cough up enough money to make a haunted house then I think any of us can.


any donations we get go towards our next year's haunt.
(after season sales are great!)
not any anyone's wallet.



BudMan said:


> I am not even close to the point where I could even think about donations. But I guess that I will add my 2 cents from the other end. For the past 2 years I have brought my family and friends to see 2 haunt displays in my area, not walk thru's, just displays, but nicely done and pretty big. One of them has a box out w/ no mention of charities, so I assume it is going to him.
> OK, here's my opinion
> If I take out my family to say, play miniature golf, it's going to cost me $15 minimum. I took about 10 people total to see these displays and spent about 1/2 hour at each. I don't mind throwing $5 into a box, that was a cheap, enjoyable nite for me and mine. At the other house, I asked if he took donations and was politely refused.
> As long as it is left as an option, I see nothing wrong with it and I don't think that anybody is going to get rich from this. I just think about the one time that the Local Hitler Youth come by and rob or destroy what so much work has gone into.
> Yes, this is for our enjoyment and the enjoyment of others, but how much will the public or I enjoy the $500(minimum) surveillance system that from past experiences I feel needs to be installed.


very good point bud.
i also believe that the scale of the display/haunt has a lot to deal with this.
i have no problem asking for donations.
with the scale of our display and our haunt, i think of it as a business almost.
you pay to go through haunted houses... 
what's the difference with a yard haunt?

and like i've said before...
it's a donation.
not a fee.
if people believe that we've done a good job, they have the option to throw in a couple bucks.
if people don't want to help us out, they can just ignore the box.


----------



## mem22

Tacky for sure. This is mainly done for our fun and enjoyment...if you didn't like putting together a haunt you wouldn't do it. We use the public as our audience, if you can't afford it, don't do it. :xbones: 
Mike


----------



## wilbret

Ever heard of block an tackle? Unless your witch weighs a ton, I don't see why you can get it on the roof yourself or with one other person.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Here's my humble opinion... I have no problem with the food, money, pet supplies for a charity idea.

If you feel you need more than you are financially/physically able to handle on your own why not try the following: ask family, friends, coworkers, neighbors that you may be very good friends with to do one of the following: donate time to help set up/clean up, help build props, look around their house/at garage sales/at thrift stores for items they think would help/work in your haunt. Or perhaps family would be willing to give you birthday and Christmas presents that they bought at after Halloween sales. This year I got a huge rubber toad that I was salivating over in a seasonal Halloween shop. My mom picked it up after Halloween for 1/2 off. Talk about happy. My two most memorable Christmases have been the past two where I got props as gifts. They get stuff cheap... I get my fix.

Just a thought.


----------



## CreepyCanmore

I'm considering the food donation route for a local Spirit of Christmas drive. We'll just change it to The Spirit of Halloween and likely get good press. My motivation is to do build a community event so a little press to bring traffic and do something good is satisfaction enough. We live in a small town with a lot of construction going on, so I may be able to entice some local businesses to give me a price break on material or developers to give me excess building material. Every little bit helps and I think getting a real community involvement will help the haunt grow each year. Plus you get to meet a lot of people whom might otherwise not get the opportunity to meet.


----------



## GOT

*Home Owner's Association!*

I am not comfortable with putting out a donation box, simply because it's a fun day and you don't want to put any parents in an akward situation. However, last year I did go to my home owner's association and propose that they donate a few bucks. I expected more flack than I actually got but this was the fourth time I was the major attraction on the block and I was doing something special in 2006 (you can see it on www.garageofterror.com) and a promised them this was a one-time request rather than a yearly handout. It worked. Many HOAs have a budget for neighborhood entertainment. You might try that approach.


----------



## Abunai

*Tacky, but necessary*

I see that the trend is about 90% "tacky."

I spent over $3,000 this year to put up a haunt. Yes, it was my choice. It has been up for 3 nights now, and my donation box has made about 1% of my money back.

I love Halloween, and I do it mostly for myself, but I'm looking forward to being able to make a couple of credit card payments from the donation box.


----------



## frstvamp1r

For me, Halloween is like my birthday, christmas, new years all rolled into one. I do my haunt because I love halloween and the people in my neighborhood would say "wow, you gave me some ideas for next year", then they do their haunt, and eventually more homes do haunts on my street and more ToT's. I just like the fact that families can enjoy a night out together for something that is free. That's how my wife, myself, and my daughter like to spend family time...together and not necessarily have to spend much, if anything to have a good time. So I don't put out a donation box, why should I, I do it for the fun of it and to see the expressions of families' faces.


----------



## Bodybagging

Tacky, Tacky, Tacky.................


----------



## Terrormaster

I know this is an old thread but was looking around for this topic due to some recent thoughts in this area.

Personally I could never ask for donations that would benefit me or the yard haunt itself. My endeavor is to give something back to the community and the kids - not to mention I just plain love doing it.

However, in lieu of the messed up article in last year's local Windsor Reminder paper I was thinking of setting up some kind of donation for our troops and see about actually getting a rep out from the military to do the collecting (kind of like toys for tots does around Christmas outside stores) on Halloween night. Not only would I be doing something great but would also be a way of politely giving the raspberry to the author of the mean letter (not that it was directed at me personally).

-TM


----------



## Aelwyn

Lady Nyxie said:


> Here's my humble opinion... I have no problem with the food, money, pet supplies for a charity idea.
> 
> If you feel you need more than you are financially/physically able to handle on your own why not try the following: ask family, friends, coworkers, neighbors that you may be very good friends with to do one of the following: donate time to help set up/clean up, help build props, look around their house/at garage sales/at thrift stores for items they think would help/work in your haunt. Or perhaps family would be willing to give you birthday and Christmas presents that they bought at after Halloween sales. This year I got a huge rubber toad that I was salivating over in a seasonal Halloween shop. My mom picked it up after Halloween for 1/2 off. Talk about happy. My two most memorable Christmases have been the past two where I got props as gifts. They get stuff cheap... I get my fix.
> 
> Just a thought.


I totally agree with you here!

My friends, family and acquaintances help me out with Hallowe'en decor. Most of what I am doing for my small front yard display is cheap and easy, but effective. Getting the word out through community bulletin boards that you require (insert prop, equipment, tools, other stuff here) also gets the community involved without people donating money.

I can't work, so I can stretch a dollar better than most people. Freecycle is also your friend!


----------



## Night Owl

Thank you, Terrormaster... I like the way you think. My husband is in the Army Reserves and served sixteen months "over there". Looks like he may put in more time soon. I hope more haunters think of the troops this season.

As for donations for profit being tacky, I say pbbbbt. To each his own. if you think it's the wrong way to go... don't do it. On the other hand, if people appreciate the expense and effort you put into the haunt, let them show it. Personally, I wouldn't have any problem throwing a buck or two into a donation box if the haunt was truly amazing... and if it went to charity, I'd do it for one little shriveled up Pumpkin and a two year old Tootsie Roll. Judge not, people.


----------



## JacksonManor

At my haunt our donation box isn't for a charity, nor is it hardly for profit. I would be absolutley amazed if I managed to make profit off our donation box. I would have to collect over $1000 a year to maybe make a profit.

If I had sponsors then a donation box would definitely go to a charity.

Another note to add...

The most I have collected on halloween night was $8 and a small handfull of candy. (and yes the candy was in the donation box)

However if halloween falls on a sunday, and we are open fri and sat. dontations have reached $100 in one night.

-Travis Jackson
http://www.jacksonmanor.net


----------



## TNBrad

I and my lady were thinking of the donation box-drop off the locale Humane Society. She is the Director and there are so many animals and people too, out there that need help Like she says "It is a HUMAN e society".
But with that said I haven't seen anyone say anything of the extra reasonability of or about keeping an eye on it, or keeping it safe. 
After all there is all those bags, capes, and so on. And some people can be tempted so easily.


----------



## JacksonManor

need one of those big 'mailbox style' secure ones. Maybe you can get some scares with the bang of the hinged door slamming shut.


----------



## ubzest

*donation box*

We have been doing our walk thru haunt for 9 years now and for the first six years tons of people who went thru said we should have a donation box or charge admission. we were weary about it too .On the seventh year we finally put up a small black box about 1 foot square with a skull on the front and a slot on the top and wrote donations on it. we didn t advertize we wanted donations, we didn t ask for any, but if people wanted to give us something, we told them to put any donations in there. Our greeter is asked all the time, "how much does it cost to go thru" we say its free . On our flyers that we put up around the neighbourhoods and at the schools ,we have always said we are having a "free haunted house and can food drive." for the past 3 years we have had a whole truck load of canned goods for the food bank and collected over $200. that goes towards drinks and snacks for the 20 to 30 people we have helping us for the five nights. no profit here. 
I take donations like I take any other compliment..Greatfully.
please see my album for pictures of sign and truckload-o-food


----------



## Night Owl

Yeah... "profit" is definitely the wrong word. I can't imagine anybody would ever recoup the money put in... much less profit.

I'm really impressed with the thoughtful haunters around here! I love the idea of a can-drive.


----------



## thegothicprincess

This forum thread has really made me think twice about asking for donations. keep the ideas coming, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Devils Chariot

*Donation boxes are good - Though I'd call em "Tip Jars"*

In college I used to throw big house parties (Halloween the biggest) because I wanted to get to know other people at my school and bartending was a hobby of mine that I wanted to get really good at. We would have all top shelf liquor and the best fresh organic garnish and ingredients and served them in real glasses. That was because that's how I thought it should be done, my gift to my guests. At the first party (which was halloween btw) A friend of a friend of a friend who I didn't know asked where my tip jar was. He thought I was a hired bartender. I told it was my party to which he answered that I had put alot of work into it to make it so nice and he wanted to help out, at which point he handed me a twenty (WTF?). So I dumped out a pitcher of ice water, and put the twenty in there. Then everyone, without asking, started tipping when the came to the bar, filling the jar with like $400 by the end of the night. That covered everything we had laid out, except our halloween decorations.

I think when you go above and beyond people appreciate it and want to help. By having that tip jar (and i never looked at it or pointed, or said anything about it, it was just there) people were able to be part of it. I bet if they knew it was going to be so great (and it was a great party) they would have offered to help in advance but alot of them were strangers, who you would never know to ask if they wanted to join in, and who didn't know they could.

IN SHORT. I say its ok to have "Tips" box. If people think its tacky then they wont give you anything, but if they loved it, its there to give them a chance to be part of something cool.

ALSO why not sell hot drinks or shirts at a table in the driveway? I think thats ok. too.

OR have a raffle and make the coolest prop in the yard the prize? Or just Make a prop to raffle off.

ok i'm done for now.


----------



## Revenant

That's a good idea, DC, surprised it never occurred to me. "Donations" sounds like what you would call it if you're collecting for a charity; collecting to recoup your investment under that title sounds shady. But "tips" is tips, and everybody understands tipping. And yeah, when I get something above expectations I feel good about leaving a tip. In the haunt example I'd feel like I was supporting the arts at the most grassroots level.

So for everyone who objects to it, that's cool; everyone has their own opinions and they're all equally as valid. But please don't judge harshly on people who do it. That "If you don't have the money, don't do the haunt" mentality is elitist and condescending. If everyone who couldn't comfortably afford to have a haunt didn't go ahead and do it anyway, there probably wouldn't be enough haunters to make forums like this as populous as they are. Nothing wrong with hoping to take a little bit of the sting out of the project. And anyone who's hoping to turn a profit wouldn't be doing a home haunt anyway, they'd be going pro and charging $13-25 a head.


----------



## joker

I haven't done it yet, but I don't see the problem with having a tip/donation box. As long as it's not mandatory for admission, your still giving to the community, and who are we to keep someone else from donating to our cause to give to the community? Maybe the only way they can contribute is to give a tip/donation that you can use at the after halloween sales.

Tacky?!? Some of my neighbors think my props are tacky. That's why I do it


----------



## Night Owl

Tacky! Tacky! Tacky! *chanting*


----------



## HauntedAcresManor

well,here is my view on the matter.

to say it is tacky can have many meanings depending on the way that you approach it. if you throw up banners,signs,hand-outs and make it appear out of desperation or some plea it looks bad. if you do it in a creative manor, i mean manner that i believe it is perfectly fine. i won't get specific on this example, but look at the way candidates seek donations, they give away prizes...create a $$$ goal (ex: let's exeed $2008) or something of that nature it takes less attention of it. for example my idea is to create a donation goal of $200.8 (anyone that donates will be entered into a contest to receive a prize)...

it's just all in the way you present it, make it public in *BIG LETTER'S* it then does look extremely tacky, put some creativity behind it, it looks less noticeable.

---another example: someone approached me asking if that could give back to this event because their kids enjoyed it so much. i appreciated the thought so much, and he considered it a way of giving back to this awesome event to ensure it's success and expansion.

MY VOTE: glass half full, ....it's just all how you look at it.


----------



## Sblanck

I had never done a box for a long time but felt pressure to by others involved so we did one the last two years I had a very large yard haunt. I will say it wasnt for profit because I know Home Depot saw about 3 grand that year and we didnt take in anywhere near that. It was nice because we paid for pizza and cokes for the actors. I will probably not do a donation box again. 

Really I get irritated with the parents who come through and say "dont scare my kids" Hey buddy get off my lawn! You came in I am going to scare them so they sleep with you till they are 18.


----------



## joker

mactavishmanor said:


> Hey buddy get off my lawn! You came in I am going to scare them so they sleep with you till they are 18.


hahahaha:lolkin:


----------



## turtle2778

mactavishmanor said:


> Really I get irritated with the parents who come through and say "dont scare my kids" Hey buddy get off my lawn! You came in I am going to scare them so they sleep with you till they are 18.


I agree with you totally and am laughing my butt off thinking about those kids being scared like that. I keep going back and forth on donations I mean lets get real here this hobby is EXPENSIVE even if you build things yourself and search the garbages and whatever you are still spending a couple hundred dollars a year on things. Then all the work you do, which to me should be free its you doing something you love to get hoards of people to either scream or tell you how cool it is...you are getting paid back for all your hard work in those moments. If you have actors I can see how donations can really help. I mean they are donating their time to make the TOTers have a great halloween. If people offer feel free to take the money and tell them how much you appreciate it. Im still not going to put out a donations box, but maybe at some point I will put up a sign that say donations welcome and decide to donate some or all of the money to a local charity.


----------



## tuck

I would not put out a donation box. I think it's a hobby that should be enjoyed by both the builder and the ToT's. Granted it may be expensive but most hobbies are nowadays. I keep saltwater aquariums as well but I do not ask for donations anytime somebody comes over to my house and looks at it.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

I plan on having a donation box, but not for me. It will either be for cans to donate to the Oregon food bank, or a fundraiser for my daughters school. I may even invite the Red Cross to set up a blood bank for more appropriate "donations"


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse

I don't know that I'd say it's flat out tacky, being on the haunters side of things. Presumptious maybe.

You know I'd probably have a donation box for a charity-- most likely animal related. ASPCA type organizations. I've done collections like that before. But even for money or can food, pet supply donations, realistically I know I'm not going to get a thing-- not from strangers anyway. We barely even get TOT's, just neighbors who come over to see what's up as I'm pretty much the only one on my street to set up for Halloween, and they already pay me for pet sitting and house sitting, so I'd feel really weird about asking them for donations. Instead, I set aside a Halloween savings "jar" if you will and donate to myself throughout the year and hope it's enough so I won't dip into anything else-- which, of course, never works.

If it was a bigger haunt endeavor with other people, I'd probably set up a donation box or just flat out charge people a couple bucks a pop. But if I was to do that I'd advertise a little too so people would know what's up. Walking into a yard on Halloween, you just don't expect people to be asking for donations, you know?


----------



## joker

Daddy's Little Corpse said:


> Walking into a yard on Halloween, you just don't expect people to be asking for donations, you know?


You don't expect to run into that street performer either, but they usually have a place for tips. I don't see a problem giving a place for tips. If people want to show their appreciation and contribute, why not let them. I just wouldn't put it center stage lit up in neon.


----------



## Terrormaster

Maybe instead of reviving this topic I should have started a new one. Donations is NOT what I'm looking for.

What I AM considering doing is using the yard haunt to sponsor a charity/cause such as our troops in Iraq. I wouldn't have a box at all. Instead I would have a rep from the cause/charity stationed in my yard and use the opportunity to promote their cause. I wouldn't handle any of the donations nor would my haunt see any of it. Instead I would be hosting them with haunt as a pull to get people over.

-TM


----------



## Mortissanguine

*Donations*

I have thought about this also. I like the *idea* of donations but have not figured out a way to make it seem less, ahem, tacky. I am not in any way saying someone who asks for donations is tacky, it just seems like it would defeat my theme.

All this scary stuff pulling you into it, suspending your disbelief, "maybe this crap is real, maybe I have reason to be afraid...oh look a cash box?" Just doesn't seem to keep the mood.

I also have some knowledge of behaviour...especially youngsters who may or may not have the appropriate supervision. Asking them to bring cans seems to be inviting trouble for me and my neighbors should they suddenly become enamored of the idea of a can as a projectile.

I have witnessed first hand a riot outside of a club where people were turned away at the door due to maximum occupancy being reached. Entrance fee: canned food for charity. It was thrown at the cops who had to be called in.

So, for me, I will pinch my pennies, and remember the true goal is seeing that teenage girl or boy wet themselves (had a confirmed wetter, a girl, last year).

That is payment enough.


----------



## Sblanck

Mortissanguine said:


> All this scary stuff pulling you into it, suspending your disbelief, "maybe this crap is real, maybe I have reason to be afraid...oh look a cash box?" Just doesn't seem to keep the mood.


When my electric bill shows up I am pretty scared


----------



## tonguesandwich

You would need to be careful if bringing in a professional charity because they will bring a crowd. You may need to hire security and pay the local police for crowd control if your home haunt gets to big.

I am not a fan of charity boxes but if it means the survival of your home haunt why not. If we are just trying to cover cost or profit, and not survival, then go pro.


----------



## wormyt

It works for me....I just set my box out there as Ive had folks over the years just find me and hand me money so i did make this donation box with the skelly on top. Ive gotten cards from kids and money from folks. Even pics sometimes of the kids. Its funny...

2007 Oct Halloween :: IMG_2407.jpg picture by Wormyt - Photobucket and

2007 Oct Halloween :: IMG_2408.jpg picture by Wormyt - Photobucket and

2006 Oct Halloween :: DSC00262-1.jpg picture by Wormyt - Photobucket


----------



## Night Owl

Mortissanguine said:


> So, for me, I will pinch my pennies, and remember the true goal is seeing that teenage girl or boy wet themselves (had a confirmed wetter, a girl, last year).
> 
> That is payment enough.


Hee hee! Who needs cash when you can get _pee_!


----------



## Nephilim

An alternative to taking donations that would still help defray costs and make your haunt better next year might be to put out a visitor's book for people to sign, and have a column where they can put their email address if they're interested in becoming a volunteer, donating supplies, or sponsoring the haunt. That way, you're not asking for donations directly, and people can help out your haunt in ways other than coughing up money. It's also dead clear that it's not an implied admission, and you don't have to guard a box full of money all night.



> Hey buddy get off my lawn! You came in I am going to scare them so they sleep with you till they are 18.


Now, _this_ I view as tacky. And downright irresponsible. It's not the kid's fault - don't traumatize him just because his father annoyed you. If the dad's a jerk, the poor kid already has a strike against him without you adding to it.

You'll get less comments like that if you communicate clearly what the appropriate age range is for your attraction in the first place. If the parent isn't given some solid indication of what age is appropriate (not all haunts are even remotely the same scare level - you certainly can't tell from the exterior), you really can't blame him or her for taking it up with you or your staff. He's sending his kid into a situation that could range anywhere from a few spooky vignettes to chase-you-through-an-abbatoir-with-a-chainsaw. A _responsible_ parent wants to know this stuff before letting his kid go in.

And it really is in your best interests to communicate the scare level to the parents. You _want_ them to be thinking about this stuff before they send their kid in. The last thing you need is a kid so freaked out he loses it and plows through some scenery and hurts himself.

Your best response to "don't scare my kid" is to recommend that he leave the kid with mommy and go through the haunt alone first so he knows what he's getting his kid into. (If you charge admission, even offer to comp his second go-through with his kid - don't discourage him from making an informed decision just because he's stingy.)

Or just tell him straight up that your haunt is too scary for kids that age. Just don't take it out on the kid. Be responsible even if the parent isn't.


----------



## Bloodhound

For me I do this only because "I" want to do it and "I" can do it. If "I" need donations to do it. "I" don't need to do it and thats it.


----------



## wandererrob

mactavishmanor said:


> Really I get irritated with the parents who come through and say "dont scare my kids" Hey buddy get off my lawn! You came in I am going to scare them so they sleep with you till they are 18.


I give them a sporting chance to take the high road. Outside the main haunt there's a sign indicating "The Brave" to the right, "The Small and the Timid" to the left. To the right, through the gate, you enter the cemetery and MY domain. To the left we have the garage set up for the little and timid ones with basic Halloween decorations, nothing scary. My happy dog in her spider costume is as scary as it gets, and she's on leash in case we get a kid that's afraid of dogs.And my girlfriend is right there not 10 feet away in Not So Scaryland, as we call it to explain. Do not come into the cemetery if you don't want to be scared. You were warned. :jol:

We got 30 kids last year, only 2 took the "safe" path. 

Now back to the donation box... not my bag, thanks. I do this for my own fun and as my gift to the neighborhood, kids and grown-ups alike. I have a lot of fun doing it, and it's a great outlet for my creativity. And the nieghbors had a lot of fun with it last year. To my amazement, a few of them actually thanked me for doing it!

I do it with what I have to spare and that's the extent of it. If I can't afford something, I just won't do it. I don't expect, or even vaguely hope for my neighbors to help.


----------



## Sblanck

Nephilim said:


> Now, _this_ I view as tacky. And downright irresponsible. It's not the kid's fault - don't traumatize him just because his father annoyed you. If the dad's a jerk, the poor kid already has a strike against him without you adding to it.
> 
> You'll get less comments like that if you communicate clearly what the appropriate age range is for your attraction in the first place. If the parent isn't given some solid indication of what age is appropriate (not all haunts are even remotely the same scare level - you certainly can't tell from the exterior), you really can't blame him or her for taking it up with you or your staff. He's sending his kid into a situation that could range anywhere from a few spooky vignettes to chase-you-through-an-abbatoir-with-a-chainsaw. A _responsible_ parent wants to know this stuff before letting his kid go in.
> 
> And it really is in your best interests to communicate the scare level to the parents. You _want_ them to be thinking about this stuff before they send their kid in. The last thing you need is a kid so freaked out he loses it and plows through some scenery and hurts himself.
> 
> Your best response to "don't scare my kid" is to recommend that he leave the kid with mommy and go through the haunt alone first so he knows what he's getting his kid into. (If you charge admission, even offer to comp his second go-through with his kid - don't discourage him from making an informed decision just because he's stingy.)
> 
> Or just tell him straight up that your haunt is too scary for kids that age. Just don't take it out on the kid. Be responsible even if the parent isn't.


Well see here is another type of person I love "the assumption maker" #1 all I had was a shack on the driveway last year. No large haunt that you could walk through. #2 When I child is telling his daddy "I dont want to go up there" and his dad forces him kind of leaves it out of my hands. Your the kind of guy who thinks the minority rules. If a parent forces a child onto my property and then expects everyone else to do what he wants then I have a few selfish expectations I want to push on others myself!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Please keep this on topic. The thread is about donation boxes not scare levels.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts

*donation box Good or bad?*

I've been doing our haunt for many years we never took donations but in these hard times i might put a donation box out this year. Do people really donate any thing. We have the occasional person wanting to give but we don't take it. Them coming is payment enough we tell them and hope to see you next year.:devil: What do you think


----------



## pyro

i did my donation box for the first time last year but it was for american cancer society,,, i know theres a thread on the forum with ya's and nay's about the subject
http://www.hauntforum.com/search.php?searchid=418620


----------



## Sickie Ickie

There's a lot of people here on the forum that are against boxes.

Me? I'm indifferent I guess. In a way, if people give it shows their appreciation to the hard work you have done, and I would consider it a compliment. I come from a threatre background though where we charge admission to shows on a regular basis- even community ones.


----------



## TERBobob

Wow ... doing a display for your own donation box ? Very touchy subject . Think that donations should be accepted for the less fortunate for whatever charity , even if its for the local food pantry , like I did for Christmas .
I had an scrolling LED display requesting that if any donations were to be given , please give to the food pantry and if they chose to , there was a lock box / donation box located up near my front door , for monetary donations . And when the little slot was lifted for them to slip some money into , one of those 20 second recorder chips came on and said "THANK YOU" ( worked off a micro switch for the slots flap.
My opinion ---( remember , this is MY opinion here ) 
I think that donations should be for others less fortunate and if you need to collect for yourself , then its questionable why are you doing the display ? Are you trying to do a miniature version of a "business" ?


----------



## Revenant

Apologies in advance for the abrasive pissy tone that this post is going to take. No offense intended toward anyone, but this topic is a raw nerve for me.

That "doing it for donations" is a straw-man argument. Businesses are done for profit. No one makes, or expects to make, a profit doing a home haunt. At most, any donation box I know of has helped address those last-minute "above & beyond" emergency costs in the last couple of days (more tape, staples, cords, 3-ways etc). If people _want_ to give something to take the edge off of the financial strain, then no harm no foul. You're not requiring it of them. You can accept them or not as you see fit, but when people start with that "if you need the money, then don't do the haunt" moralistic crap it puts my teeth on edge. To each their own. I say if you want to set up a donation box, set it so that people leaving the haunt see it but it's not in plain view of the queue or the people milling around, just for anti-tackiness purposes. The audience people can see that a lot of expense went into putting on a free show; especially now when things are so tight economically. The only people that ever complain about a donation box are other haunters that want to turn it into a morality issue.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Brent Ross of the DC Cemetery/Devious Concoctions has a donation box (two, actually, as I recall). Perhaps you'd like to shoot him an email.
http://www.deviousconcoctions.com/


----------



## BoysinBoo

Papa Boo and I have struggled with this one. Many of our "victims" have told us that we should put out a donation box. Many have even said, "You should charge for this!"

While we personally don't feel we are good enough yet to have people pay us, we have contemplated doing the donation for charity thing. My one concern is this: I want the charity that we support to be Halloween itself. I personally feel that if I start asking for donations, it takes the focus off what we are trying to do. The purpose of Trick-or-Treating should be about the fun. I think a donation box rubs some of the fairy dust off of the magic of Halloween. It is just one more obstacle in our efforts toward the "suspension of disbelief that we work year round to acheive.

With all of the above in mind, I would like to clarify. I have many neighbors, freinds and previous victims, that donate supplies, time, expertise, money, and CANDY. Yup, Candy. I think we all have people who help us with our props and setup. For the first time this year I had two of my neighbors pull up in the week leading up to the big night, and ask what they could do to help. They brought FOUR HUGE BAGS OF CANDY.

All of these donators get thank you cards, and the big ones get counted as "Sponsors" at the end of our haunt video. It's funny how being thanked in the credits of a youtube video makes someone feel extra appreciated.

Edit: What about a "Suggestion Box"? You could get some great feedback, and if someone felt moved to support your haunt they could put it there.


----------



## jaege

I would agree with FYF. If its a really huge affair with sound, lights, mucho animation, a big walk thru, the works, then donations are not tacky. Anything less than that, and it is tacky. A big front yard display is just a front yard display that anyone can admire. I wouldnt do it, but lots of people do lots of things that I would find tacky. My snob meter is pretty low I guess.


----------



## fick209

I am toying with the idea of having a food drive this year which will then all be donated to my local food shelf. i guess if it doesn't go over very well, then I will not proceed with it again the next year.

I really like the idea of a suggestion box also


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

no dont do that unless its for charity because it should be a non-profit type thing


----------



## MMadness

*Donation boxes*

My other half in our Madness tried to talk me into donation boxes for years. I finally agreed. People didn't seem to mind, but we never made tons of money. A couple of hundred dollars at the most. Last year, I made a "wanted" list. Batteries, hay, corn stalks etc.. That was successful, a lot of batteries were donated. We have been toying with the idea of charging $1.00 per person this year. From reading the comments, I am sure many would not like this idea. I don't feel that is too much for a family to get out and enjoy some Halloween fun. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## mickkell

I vote for tacky.We only get 3-5 treaters and I do it for the fun of it.Ive been asked why I do so much for only a few kids,I enjoy building stuff that does stuff and dont expect to be paid.If you cant afford it then dont do it.Just my two cents.


----------



## Systematic Chaos

I think what happens is you do a really good haunt one year and everyone says they can't wait to see what you do next year. Now ya gotta top the year before. It just snowballs and every year gets bigger and bigger. 

I don't agree with the tipping either. What I do however agree with is getting other people that enjoy this with you to join you in your haunt and pitching in. Spreading the cost around.


----------



## Creep Cringle

I too have been strugling with the concept of a donation box. I have decided not to and here is why... I started this hobby for the love of it, what it has grown into is a product of what I have put into it along with those around me that support me (family, nieghbors, co-workers etc.) The fact that it gets expensive is because I choose to push foward and create more props. Don't get me wrong I would not turn away a donation, but I could never bring myself to ask for one. That is just what I choose to do! I believe everyone here has a right to do things thier own way and we should all respect that! Thats the beauty of the good ole US of A!


----------



## joker

I have a question to those of you who say putting up a donation box is tacky, 

Would you accept a donation if it was handed to you? Really?

If you went to a home haunt that you were impressed with would you give a tip/donation?


----------



## jaege

joker said:


> I have a question to those of you who say putting up a donation box is tacky,
> 
> Would you accept a donation if it was handed to you? Really?
> 
> If you went to a home haunt that you were impressed with would you give a tip/donation?


If someone offered me money I would graciously decline. Really.

And if I were impressed by a home haunt, that was run essentially free, I wouldnt be likely to offer money. I would assume that, like me, the haunter was just a hobbiest plying his passion. I would happily pay admission to a haunt, and have for those commercially run ones.


----------



## stick

joker said:


> Would you accept a donation if it was handed to you? Really?


I have had someone come up to me and ask to give me money an I told them to take the money and give it to some charity of there liking. I also had a family come up to me halloween night and hand me a small can of candy and told me to keep for the great job I did on decorating I told them I did not want the candy and they did not want me to give them any candy and after looking at there children and seeing they would be upset that I did not take there candy I did. So to answer your question it all depends on the moment.


----------



## Glosang

I am with Jaege...In the words of Monsters Inc...WE SCARE BECAUSE WE CARE....to me it is a challenge to push my creativity..


----------



## jaege

There you go. It is first, last and always, a hobby. MY chosen hobby. And I dont think its right to ask or expect someone else to support my hobby. Creepcringle said we all have the right to do things our own way, and with this I agree. But I disagree that we all have to either support or respect someone elses position, just because it is thier position.


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA

It's easy to have the attitude that the less fortunate home haunters with less disposable income should shirk donations because they're tacky, but we're presently living in a very harsh economic climate. People don't have a ton of money, much less money they can spend on things like home haunts.

I think that while the hobby is for personal enjoyment above all else, it gives a lot to the community that lives near your haunt. You're letting others enjoy what you've created and it seems only right that in an ideal world the community would want to give something back to you in exchange for what you've offered it. To me that doesn't sound tacky at all.

If I saw a particularly good home haunt with a donation box I would give generously. It's a donation. There's no obligation. If people feel inclined to help your haunt they will do so, and if they're turned away by the fact you thought to give the option to donate, then they clearly had no respect for the effort you put forth to entertain the community to begin with.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

ghostie said:


> Maybe you could get the crane company to donate the crane for the witch by telling them its (the haunt) for charity (food shelf) and give them credit in a flyer or something. Sort of like free advertising...?


Now that's a great idea!!
Pesonally I want to see this witch if it needs a crane to hoist it up!
Got any pics?


----------



## Master-Macabre

Interesting would be if you had a donation box with 3 slots, and above those slots the charity they would go to.


----------



## jaege

DrUnK3n_PaNdA said:


> It's easy to have the attitude that the less fortunate home haunters with less disposable income should shirk donations because they're tacky, but we're presently living in a very harsh economic climate. People don't have a ton of money, much less money they can spend on things like home haunts.


I agree completely, the times are tough and money is tight, and the attitude you speak of is easy. I know as I have that "attitude" myself. You know what is even easier? Don't spend money that you can't afford. I am certainly not advocating that someone spend disposable income that they don't have. Rather than depend on donations to "make up for losses", which is at best naive, just don't spend the money to begin with. Make do with what you already have, rather than add more. You may or may not get any donations, and the money that you couldnt afford would already be spent.

Now if you are doing a community haunt (as many are quick to point out "its for the community") then I am sure that the community already pitches in through whatever charity is hosting the haunt, right?

I do not do a community haunt. Its in my own yard and I do all the work and set up and tear down. I like to think that the community at large gets some pleasure from my efforts, but those efforts are for me. It is not my charity, it is my hobby. I was under the impression that holds true for most of the haunters here.

Anyway, those are the reasons that I lean toward that "easy" attitude regarding the tackiness of donation boxes. Keep in mind though, it is still just one man's opinion and thusly carries only two cents worth of weight.


----------



## turtle2778

"It is not my charity, it is my hobby." I couldnt have said it better Jaege.


----------



## HauntedHacienda

We will have Donation Jars in the Treat Tent, one will go to my New GS Troop to fund raise for them, so they can get Books, Uniforms, Equipment and things they will need.
Plus, they are earning Patches.
The other Funds my Ghost Investigations Group, that for a donation, people can actually get in on a real Ghost Investigation, right on the Property.
We teach them what the Equipment does, how it works and how to Analyze the Evidence they capture, even if they didn't get anything.
In fact, we will even send them copies of what they got once it is completed.
Hopefully, this will help our Ghost Investigations group to get Equipment that we still need, pay for a Travel Vehicle (used, not fancy) and anything else the group might need.
We pay for our Haunts out of our own pocket.


----------



## july1962

I've been decorating for Halloween and Christmas my whole life, on my own dime. In the last 7 years since moving to my current house, my displays have gotten more extensive and the neighbors love it. We actually have vans of kids coming just to our street to see the house now. And I don't do nearly as much as some of you. Every year I have neighbors asking if I have a donation box somewhere and how much they appreciate what I do. Yes, the labor and most of the "stuff" is my gift. This year I purchased a 64 channel LOR which has really set me back. I had to buy tons of lights and extension cords just to use it. So this year I put out a donation box. If people want to donate, they can, if they don't, they don't have to. I'm grateful for whatever they want to do. I don't think it's tacky in the least. I think a lot of my neighbors would like to donate anyway, but fear that the offer would be uncomfortable or out of place. So the donation box is there for the ease and convenience, not as a request. I also made it pretty inconspicuous. I have a small 8.5x11 sign explaining what I do and that there's a box below, which has a scarecrow sitting on it. The hole for the donations is between his legs. Lots of non-profits do their work as a gift, but they still ask for donations to help supplement their work. I founded a non-profit theater company and for the first 5 years, all the actors worked for free...as their gift. But we always asked for donations and were very appreciative. 

Those that think it's "tacky" don't have to do it and they don't have to donate. But any funds I get will go to make the display better the next year.


----------



## Evil Bob

Ha! That is so true!



Sweeney Family Horror said:


> ...taking any money just gives people a right to complain!


----------



## PatDunn

Hello everybody,

I have a good friend who decorates his entire block for Halloween. He has been doing it for more then 20 years. A while back a guy who designs sets moved in to the block next to his and decided to decorate his own block . So there were 2 blocks of halloween displays until recentely the Village would not put up baracades to block off my friends block and have police officers on duty, (lots of people go through this), So he decided to tabe a season off. Anyway, He would put up a donations box and through October would collect up to $250 in donations.


----------



## jaege

Bloodhound said:


> For me I do this only because "I" want to do it and "I" can do it. If "I" need donations to do it. "I" don't need to do it and thats it.


Bravo. I agree completely. If "I" cannot afford to maintain "my" hobby I would not participate in "my" hobby. I surely would not ask someone else to fund "my" hobby. It amounts to begging, which is tacky.

As I said elsewhere, this is not my charity it is my hobby, and all costs of a hobby should be defrayed by the hobbiest.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Wow, this is an old thread. Reading through from the start took a little bit. It seems everyone has their opinion and they are right to have one. 

Myself, I do not think I would place a donation box. Here are some reasons. 

1. From reading past posts, most people get very little in a donation box, at most $100. If I took the chance of offending someone or hurting my home owners insurance if something happened on a $100 donation, I would need to rethink my reason for haunting. 

2. This is my hobby and I am putting on a show for the neighborhood kids mainly. I don't want to look greedy or make a neighbor feel like they have to donate, even if that wasn't the intent. 

3. I am not sure I would take a monetary donation even from a neighbor. I did take a neighbor up on a offer for a gallon of Froggy's this year as they wanted to know what I was using so they could purchase it too. They bought an extra one and gave it to me. That is about the only way I would take a donation I think. 

4. I am an adult and I have made choices. Those choices include decorating for Halloween and paying for the cost of said decorations and electricity to run them. If I can't afford it, I shouldn't be as extravagent. 

5. If a neighbor donated money for my display, I would most likely have to donate money back for his Christmas display. So we would be even. 

This is just my 2 cents and why I wouldn't do it. But if you feel like you should, go ahead, I have nothing against you. Myself, I will just steer clear :smileton:


----------



## Azirithdorr

Interesting thread everyone!

To throw in my two cents too:

What I have done so far, and don't have a personal problem with, is people tend to give me materials during the year - wood, metal, wire, etc. They have seen my haunt, or know I do it, and have stuff lying around that can be of use to me. When that happened, I finally posted a sign last year at the end of the haunt basically saying that if you enjoyed it, that's what we've set out to do, and in small print added that if you have X ( had a small list ) laying around ( made a point of noting it should be something you already have ), donation are always appreciated throughout the year to build more props, etc. Is it tacky - yeah, maybe it is on some levels, but I've also found that many people feel they can contribute to a town 'event' this way.

As for money and donation boxes. While I can see the majority of points being made here against them, I do feel it has to be an individuals choices overall. I agree fully that this is our hobby and that that carries certain moral obligations with it to 'haunt on!'. However, I also don't want to see budding haunters, or those of less means unable to practice the hobby in any real way if their financial situation is truly that severe. I had to ask myself this question: would I, personally, give a donation for going to a haunt. To that, my answer was a definite yes - even if it was a buck or anything.

In that, I agree we should be doing this because it's our hobby, our passion and that it should be a joyous thing for us first, and that should be our reward. However, if we're going to make the haunt happen anyways, and do our best to make it rock, I can't see a problem with letting those who enjoyed the fruits of our labour show us their own appreciation for the event.

So yeah, to each their own for sure. Everyone has raised valid points. Great discussion!


----------



## braden12

im am 12 and this is my 2nd year and i dont have a job so i am having a donation box to help pay for next years haunt tacky or not?


----------



## Hauntiholik

braden12 said:


> im am 12 and this is my 2nd year and i dont have a job so i am having a donation box to help pay for next years haunt tacky or not?


Ohhhh. Too young to be a member here (Children's Online Privacy Protection Act)


----------



## Haunted Spider

Bye Braden. Come back in a few years so you can share your thoughts. 

Curiosity here Hauntiholik, what is the online age for this forum?


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spiderclimber said:


> Curiosity here Hauntiholik, what is the online age for this forum?


You have to be at least 13 years old. People can lie about their age to get past that restriction when registering (as Braden did).

Back on topic. In Braden's case, I would think that he would get some help from his parents with the cost of his haunt. If not, perhaps a donation box wouldn't be a bad idea if there was also information provided near the box that indicated that the haunt was put on by a 12 year old.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Thanks for the response and keeping the forums kid safe. 

I set up haunts for my friends at about that age. I don't believe I would have charged or set up donations as my display was pretty cheap on my budget, but hey thats just me.


----------



## debbie5

I think the 12 year old should drive around in the morning on garbage day & pick up stuff like we do. WTH? Stealing mom & dad's car is a rite of passage and what better way to get in trouble than by cruizin' Curbies. ....LOL.


----------



## poyntert

This is an old thread for sure, and I have read about 75% of the responses. I am considering a donation box, mostly because I am constantly asked where to donate the money. I too say to them that is my gift, but the guests really appreciate the opportunity to see a haunt. Being overseas, yard haunting is not popular, though Halloween is definately gaining public support. For me, the majority of my props and equipment is shipped from the states at overseas rates. This drives the costs, not to mention the conversion of 110 volts to 220. It's the love of haunting, and giving to the community which is why we do it. My guests love seeing the growth and improvements in the scare each year. If I was visiting someone else's haunt, I would donate just because I know the effort and costs involved. If it makes for a better haunt for next year, then it's a win/win. The cost of a value meal at Burger King is well worth donating for the scare. People can chose to donate or not, all will be allowed to be scared.


----------



## Dixie

Most interesting to me is - after spending the last 15 minutes reading the thread from page 1 to 12..... If we have such differing and heated opinions about donation boxes within our OWN Halloween community - does that conflict translate across the sidewalk to our neighboring TOWN community? Do some people find it ok, and some people find it so repulsive?

If so... I don't think I want it in front of my house, causing inner controversy in the minds of the peeps I'm trying to creep out


----------



## jaege

You must remember, this is not an issue of scares or even Halloween, it is about money. Just because we are all fans of the holiday, does not mean we share the same views on money. (as can be proven by this thread) And yes, the visitors will also have a wide variety of opinions on the matter of money. Some will be inclined to give, to the point of asking how they can do so, others will be disinclined and may feel awkward or even put upon by the mere suggestion that they should. The wide majority will be ambivalent either way, but will likely be disinclined to donate, unless the haunt in question is a far superior product than most of us, as mere hobbiests, can provide in our personal homes and yards.


----------



## Haunted Spider

If I remember right, I think I commented on this a while back, but as today is a new day, here is my thought and position. Myself, I will never put a donation box out. Even if I have 10 people ask me in one night where they can donate, I will have 100 people who would be turned off by it and maybe even upset. 

If I did put a donation box out, I would put a sign up that says. This is a free attraction. If you feel inclined that you must give something to help, then please do, All the proceeds will be donated to "xyz" charity. 

I have thought about putting out a comment box. I think it would be fun to read what someone thought or a suggestion for a cool theme next year. the ToTs have great ideas and you just never know what they might suggest. And if someone felt so inclined, they could put a dollar in the comment box. 

I agree with jaege that there is alot of controversy over donations. I have seen it everywhere a donation is asked for. I have felt compelled at times and awkward at others depending on the event. 

and to poyntert, yes haunting is expensive but what hobby isn't? If you need donations to survive, then the display is not in your budget. Be careful hoping for donations to continue or you may come up short or disappointed.


----------



## Zurgh

I, too, just read this thread from start to now... a hot topic, indeed!

jaege, you are absolutely correct... it is not so much a question about haunt quality(etc, ad-nasium), but a personal question about ones personal preferences about asking/giving money for an otherwise free experience, regardless of what is involved (at the home haunt level).

To recap, original & primary question: *Donation box for personal haunt, tacky or OK?*

*Additional topic additions*: Donation box for charity $ and or items; tip jar; acceptance of gratuity; suggestion box; concession stand; Personal/block party donations/cover charge; Haunt budgeting 101; Children and something...

My personal 3 pesos on the *original topic*... 
I don't have a donation box for my home haunt, but I don't fault one who tries (If I ever got out on Halloween, and went to an impressive home haunt that had one, I'd donate some small amount in cash [I never carry much] and/or offer to help out on the tear-down of this years or some time/technical help/free labor on next years haunt...{provided it didn't interefear with mine!} Free help is far better than a small amount of $ IMO)
Tacky is in the eyes of the beholder, but a sad haunt with a magnificent personal donation box would most definitely be tacky to me.
It does give me an idea for a new zombie(picture a homeless/ratty bum zombie, with a cardboard sign saying 'will work for... Brains! cash donations here↓'... yeah, a bit tasteless... but about the only way I think I could work it into my haunt & yet I don't think I will... a homeless zombie though...hmmmm...

My other 2 dinars/1.3 yen on the other related topics...
*Charity box for donations of Items and or $*... I usually don't go out, and don't carry those kind of goods on my person...Nor have I ever seen a home haunt like that advertise locally... If it looked legit, perhaps a small $ donation, commensurate to the haunters spirit & charity involved...

*Tip jar*... I like the idea, provided it fit in somehow with the haunt and wasn't pushed at me.

*Acceptance of gratuity*... hmmm, not sure I'd except it at first, but I'm not saying I wouldn't except such a thank you gift, ether. Never felt compelled to give out cash to a fellow home haunter, yet.

*Suggestion box*... I don't think I like that idea, for my haunt. Nor would I bother to impose my views on someone else's haunt ideas unless asked directly...(cepfer here, Hehehehe!)

*Concession stand*... Not sure, never seen one at a home haunt.

*Personal/block party donations/cover charge*... Too involved with my own haunt to attend a Halloween party, but I have attended and hosted similar and see no problem with such a setup... provided that the guests are well aware of the expectation of paying some kind of entry fee/donation as apposed to crashing the party.

*Home Haunt Budgeting 101*... I agree with the Idea of not spending more than you can afford and support comfortably on your own, and disagree with relying on the kindness of others to support ones hobbies. Go pro if you think you can really pull in the cash.

*Children and something*...(guess me' youngest cant join)....Bah! I probably forgot something somewhere, but what I added is at least somewhat through, if long-winded... perhaps I am a thread killer?:googly::smilevil:


----------



## jaege

Zurgh, (great name by the way. Play Starcraft I presume?)

Not a thread killer at all. Yours is a very well reasoned and thought out post, with each individual "part" short and sweet. There are just a lot of "parts" in this thread to cover. Of course, I may be saying that only because you agree with me:devil:


----------



## Dark Star

I for one would never have one in my home haunt. Not just the "it's my hobby" thing which I totally agree with, but I would not want people to feel obligated to "donate". 
Personally and maybe I am the only one, but when I see a donation box I do feel like I need to drop something in especially if you see everyone else is doing it, and If I don't happen to have cash on me I feel a bit guilty. This is not the feeling I want people to leave with.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

We don't have a donation box, but after a number of people asking if we had t-shirts, (small town, lots of "goth" teenagers)we're looking into options to get some with our haunt logo on them this year.


----------

